# bodyworks 10 weeks out



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

10 hard weeks of dieting in front of me then.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow. Looking huge mate. Quads look excellent - as does everything else.

What weight are you there?

XT


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hell yeaaaaah! 8)


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

you look massive there mate


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

233lbs. in old money that's 16st 9lbs.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i actually think you look great like that and thats its a shame you have to take your bf down further for a contest-

out of interest what is your current bf?

reminds me of a old arnie pic when mega low bf levels werent obligatory!:roll:

best of luck in the comp :!:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not into low body fat levels either.

What height are you?

XT


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

5 foot 7 1/2 inches. (every 1/2 inch counts baby !)


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

You're a big chap aren't you.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Looking huge.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Awsome :shock:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

What do you do for legs big man?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Thats good nick for that weight 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

Looking tip top there buddy - well done!


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

amazing physique mate


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

awesome size mate... you make me feel like a skinny kid !!!

steve


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Now you see why I suggested him as a moderator! This guy has the potential to win the NABBA Britain this year, and many more years too because he's still damn young, it makes me sick!

Andy, "You're a big chap aren't you." just for future reference that sentence makes you sound rather light on your feet - as the Yanks say.


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah very impressive,

how old are you btw ?


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Extreme. said:


> Now you see why I suggested him as a moderator! This guy has the potential to win the NABBA Britain this year, and many more years too because he's still damn young, it makes me sick!
> 
> Andy, "You're a big chap aren't you." just for future reference that sentence makes you sound rather light on your feet - as the Yanks say.


Please explain?


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

andy1981iron said:


> Extreme. said:
> 
> 
> > Now you see why I suggested him as a moderator! This guy has the potential to win the NABBA Britain this year, and many more years too because he's still damn young, it makes me sick!
> ...


Light on your feet = gay

In American lingo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

looking huge bodyworks, well done


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

pics dont do him justice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fricking hugeeeeeeee


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

ok guys, my last photo before show day comes. took this this morning, 5 weeks out, weighed 221 lbs.








[/img]


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Incredible. I would LOVE to look like that. i think you look a little heavier than 221lbs.

Great job mate, an inspiration.

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree, thats awesome.

What are your stats, in terms of wheels/arms measurements? i'm guessing around 20in arms 28/29in legs?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice one mate definatly puts me to shame  keep up the hard work ..


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

looking good mate wish i was quater as good as that mate.


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

how old are you mate?


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

What can I say...

Shane,

you look right on track...

You look big, full, with great proportions...

You will scare some guys at the Britain & the World! :wink:


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

WOW !!!

shane, that is pure class mate....

stay away from me in pudsey please..LOL

steve


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

again pics dont even come close saw him yesterday this guy is the bollox! when your famous shane can i carry your bags in vegas!


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

You look IFBB pro standard to me, brilliant.

Dare I say it....calves look a little weak in comparison to the rest of you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

very impressive indeed


----------



## Casanova_2ml (Apr 11, 2005)

lol gay ? :lol:


----------

